

FBI opens probe into hacked iPad accounts - tshtf
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/fbi-opens-probe-into-hacked-ipad-accounts-2010-06-10

======
mattcoolidge
That's what happens when you f*ck with Rahm Emmanuel's iPad...

